# ما هي الدورات التدريبية وبرامج الكمبيوتر المؤهلة لمهندس الميكانيكا



## فتوح (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا
جئناكم لنأخذ من معرفكم وعلومكم
زادكم الله علما وتقى
فتحنا موضوع في الملتقى العام اسمه" دردشة .... على المصطبة" حيث نشرب الشاي ندردش مع بعضنا البعض في امورنا عامة وكان النقاش الأخير حول كيفية حصول الخريج على عمل وكيف يؤهل نفسه لذلك" وطبعا لابد للمهندس من دورات وبرامج كمبيوتر كل في تخصصه
ويقول المولى عز وجل 
فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ(سورة النحل (43)، وسورة الأنبياء آية (7))
فجئناكم اهل العلم والاختصاص 
والسؤال هو ما هي الدورات التدريبية العامة والدورات التدريبية الأكثر تخصصا 
وبرامج الكمبيوتر العامة والبرامج التخصصية 
وان أمكن ذكر درجة اهميتها فبماذا يبدأ من باب الأولى فالأولى
التي لابد لمهندسي الميكانيكا الحصول عليها ليعد نفسه اعدادا جيدا

رابط موضوع الدردشة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163478-68.html#post1377310
اتمنى مشاركتكم مع شرب الشاي على المصطبة
خاصة ان ورقة العمل لم ننتهي منها بعد فلا تحرمونا انسكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------



## jouini87 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم


هذه لمحة عن أهم البرامج المفروض أعرفها:57::57:،
تصميم القوالب والآلات الصناعية باستخدام برنامج SOLIDWORKS
برنامج الرسم الصناعي CATIA
وأكيد العملاق AUTOCAD
وأكيد شوية من هؤلاء البرامج(matlab,language C,and C++,)
بارك الله فيكم إخواني خليتوني أبحث عنهم و أفكر أحترف هذه البرامج:85:
(لحسن حظي إنكم كلكم مهندسين في الميكانيك:77
أما بالنسبة لهندسة الطاقة والتبريد والتكييف فتوجد أيضا برامج أخرى:57:*​


----------



## jouini87 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

إخواني إن كنتم تعرفون برامج أخرى أذكروها هنا،وإن شاء الله سنقوم بوضعها في الموضوع اللي أشار عليه الأخ فتوح


----------



## د.محبس (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:
كل ماذكرته الاخت jouini87 مشكورة هي من البرامج تطيقية من اجل الرسم والتصميم والتحليل واعتقد كافية ...ولكن هناك برامج تولد اكثر اموال وهي اجهزة كشف الاعطال والعيوب وتقدير كفاءة المحركات والماكنات الميكانيكية حيث يعطي تقارير كاملة من لوحة السيطرة عن كل شي وعن كل منقوص او عكس ذالك وهي تندرج ضمن mplc اذكر منها جهاز:
ET:Cat electronic technician
V: 2005bv1.1
Ser. No.:et1585529
يحتاج هذا الجهاز الى:
1.	Et program
2. Data link-cable
3.	Adapter
العمل فيه سهل لانة سوف يعطي تقارير مفهومة ومقسمة وتفصيلية 
سلامي الى الاخ فتوح​


----------



## فتوح (29 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكِ مهندستنا الجويني على جهدك وعطائك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك واسال الله لك التوفيق

استاذنا الدكتور محبس اكرمك الله وزادك علما وكرما وجعل ما تفضلت به في ميزان حسناتك تسلم الأيادي
وتعالى يا دكتور عندنا شاي بالنعناع في المصطبة جميل جدا


----------



## محمد صديق زايد (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء من وجهة نظرى ان من اهم البرامج المهمة لاى مهندس ميكانيكا لابد ان يعرف التالى :
1.( office ( word,excel,powerpoint,
2.Autocad 2D , 3D and solid edge Part and draft module
3. Bearing SKF
4. Engineering power tools
5. animation studio for hydraulic
6. vibration Analysis system like skf or CSI
وبالنسبة للمهارات التى لابد ان يكتسبها :
1. drawing sections
2.english conversation
3. maintenance types and planning schedules
4. how to make a part list and work request + cost saving
5. sheet developments
6. machine operation (like lathes,rolling,punching and drilling m/c's)
7. good knowledges about bearing types and failure diagnosis+ coupling types and alignment+lubrication charts , types and hydraulics+ transportation systems like screw conveyors ,belts,bucket elevators and air fluidor system+


----------



## d_a_w_i (30 نوفمبر 2009)

هايل م/محمد صديق زايد
بارك الله فيك .. الأساسيات ثم الأساسيات ثم الأساسيات 
بعد ذلك يتم توجيهك حسب طبيعة عملك


----------



## نايف علي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي فتوح 

الحقيقة عندنا في بلدنا المؤهل للوظيفة هو الواسطة لا غير 

والحمد على أقداره ، أنا خريج 2009 وأتقن الكثير من البرامج مثل الإنفينتور بتفاصيله والبرمجة والماتلاب ولكن لم أحصل على وظيفة إلى الآن مع أن معدلي جيد جداً ، بينما هناك الكثييييير ممن أعرفهم توظفوا مباشرة بسبب الواسطة وهم لايزيدون عني بشء آخر غير الواسطة .

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## فتوح (30 نوفمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي محمد صديق زايد فقد تكلفت من اجلنا عناءا شديدا وفكرا عظيما جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

اخي
d_a_w_i

صدقت فلابد لمهندس او اي مهندس من الاساسيات ثم بعد ذلك طبيعة عمله توجهه
بارك الله فيك جهدك

اخي نايف على
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله مثله
هذا الامر في كل مكان ليس عنكم فقط حتى في دول اوربا وامريكا موجود وقد لمسته بنفسي
هي طبيعة بشرية وعلينا التعامل معها بما لا نغتصب حقوق الآخرين وبما يرضي الله
وقد كتبنا ذلك في ورقة العمل ولكنها مغلفة بعض الشئ ولكنها تفهم كما اشرت
المهم الا نغتصب حق الاخرين
ومستعجل ليه على الشغل اعلم انك حديث زواج ولكن اثقل نفسك بمزيد من الدورات
ووو
الافضل ان تقرا ورقة العمل التي نعمل حاليا عليها
ففيها الكثير جدا من الخير

الاخت الجويني برجاء تدوين افكار مهندسينا الكرام واعادة كتابتها هنا حتى يقراها الجميع مرتبة ومكتملة
وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
وفي انتظار باقى مقترحاتكم


----------



## ماهر عيون (1 ديسمبر 2009)

**تصميم القوالب والآلات الصناعية باستخدام برنامج SOLIDWORKS*
**برنامج الرسم الصناعي CATIA*
**وأكيد العملاق AUTOCAD*
**وأكيد شوية من هؤلاء البرامج(matlab,language C,and C++,)*​

* برامج تولد اكثر اموال وهي اجهزة كشف الاعطال والعيوب وتقدير كفاءة المحركات والماكنات الميكانيكية حيث يعطي تقارير كاملة من لوحة السيطرة عن كل شي وعن كل منقوص او عكس ذالك وهي تندرج ضمن mplc اذكر منها جهاز:
ET:Cat electronic technician
V: 2005bv1.1
Ser. No.:et1585529
يحتاج هذا الجهاز الى:
1. Et program
2. Data link-cable
3. Adapter
العمل فيه سهل لانة سوف يعطي تقارير مفهومة ومقسمة وتفصيلية ​


*( office ( word,excel,powerpoint,
*Autocad 2D , 3D and solid edge Part and draft module
3. Bearing SKF
4. Engineering power tools
5. animation studio for hydraulic
6. vibration Analysis system like skf or CSI
وبالنسبة للمهارات التى لابد ان يكتسبها :
1. drawing sections
2.english conversation
3. maintenance types and planning schedules
4. how to make a part list and work request + cost saving
5. sheet developments
6. machine operation (like lathes,rolling,punching and drilling m/c's)
7. good knowledges about bearing types and failure diagnosis+ coupling types and alignment+lubrication charts , types and hydraulics+ transportation systems like screw conveyors ,belts,bucket elevators and air fluidor system+[/quote]
 اخوانى هذا ماحصلنا عليه من مشاركتكم واريد من حضراتكم القيام بترتيب تلك النقاط حسب اهميتها واضافه مايلزم وحذف مالايفيد حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع جعل الله جهدكم فى ميزان حسناتكم
منتظرين تفاعلكم​


----------



## ماهر عيون (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اين التفاعل يامهندسين الميكانيكا منتظر ترتيب النقاط السابقه واضافه المفيد وحذف مادون ذلك


----------



## إلى فلسطين (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني :
الحقيقة إن هذا الموضوع مفيد و وواسع جداً, حيث يجب على المهندس وخصوصاً المهندس التكنولوجي ( ميكانيك - كهرباء - الكترون .......) أن يكون دائماً في عملية تطوير واطلاع ومواكبة لكي يبدع ويتجدد ويترقى في مكان عمله .
من حيث المبدأ يجب على كل مهندس أن يملك حداً أدنى من المهارات الحاسوبية والبرمجية وهي ضرورية جداً ولا غنى عنها وهي :
1- تشغيل الحاسب وقيادته .
2- البرامج المكتبية - MS OFFICE : Word ,Excel , Power Point
3- اتقان لغة أجنبية بشكل جيد _ وبالنسبة لنا نحن مهندسي الميكانيك : يفضل الانكليزية - حيث يجب على المهندس الاطلاع على البرامج والمراجع الأجنبية الهامة جداً 
4- اتقان العمل على أحد برامج الرسم الهندسي والتصميم : Auto cad ,Solid work,Mechanical desktop............
وإن كنت أرى أن برنامج الرسم الهندسي الشهير أوتوكاد هو أساس لكل مهندس أي كان اختصاصه 
الآن عندما يدخل المهندس مجال العمل فإنه يدخل مجال التخصص, مهندس يعمل في الصناعات الغذائية وآخر المعدنية , مهندس يتخصص في الإنتاج وإدارته , مهندس يعمل في الصيانة , آخر في الإشراف والتكييف , تصميم ...... وهكذا .
هنا على كل مهندس تقوية نفسه بالدورات التي تدعم اختصاصه فمثلاً مهندس الاإنتاج دورات في الإدارة والآيزو والتخطيط وغير ذلك وهكذا ...
مهندس التصميم : برامج ......SOLID WORK , POWER SHAP
وأنا شخصيا لا أرى أنه يجب على المهندس إلمام العمل على كافة البرامج الهندسية واحتراف العمل بها يختص ضمن عمله والاستزادة بالمعرفة خير لكنه ليس فرض .
وأحب أن أنوه أن التعلم على البرامج لايس شرطاً أن يتم من خلال معهد أو استاذ فنحن في عصر اصبحت المواد التعليمية منتشرة بسهولة ويسر فالتعلم الذاتي على البرامج يجب أن يكون من ضمن امكانيات المهندس الأساسية . 
وإذا احببتم سوف أقوم بتنظيم جدول للبرامج الهندسية وتسمية كل برنامج والإختصاص الذي يدعمه .
والسلام عليكم


----------



## فتوح (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الى فلسطين
وجعل ما خطت يدك اثقل من جبل احد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
لم يبقي لي العمالقه شيء لاذكره ولكني ساستغل سؤال الاستاذ فتوح حول اهمية البرامج واسبقيتها
وباعتقادي كوني في تماس مع احتياج المهندس الميكانيكي لمعرفة ودرايه في مجال الحاسوب وحسب التسلسل

1- معرفة اوليه بالحاسوب وخصوصا (الهارد وير hardware ) و (السوفت وير software ) والفارق بينهما . اي البرامجات والمكونات . وعمل كل جزء من مكونات الادخال والاخراج والمعالج والذاكره ........... الخ

2- اتقان العمل على عائلة اوفس office لانها تمنح اوليات كثيره موجوده في البرامج الاخرى .

3- الاطلاع على مامتوفر من قواميس للغه الانكليزيه تحديدا لانها اصبحت لغة العلم الان .


4- اول برنامج هندسي يجب على المهندس احترافه هو الاتوكاد auto cad لانه في مقدمة برامج اوتوديسك شutodesk
وهو المدخل اليها جميعا ولانه الاقرب الى ما تعلمه في المرحله الجامعيه ..


5- لا باس من تعلم جميع برامج فصيلة اوتوديسك التي تم تعدادها من قبل الاخوان .


6- تعلم برامج المحاكات 3D semolation


7- تعلم كيفية استخدام المعايير الثابته standared كبرامجيات والكودات العالميه ومنتوجات الشركات التخصيصيه


8- تعلم استخدام اجهزة القياس والتحليل المختلفه ...

شكرا لك استاذ فتوح .. وما تنسونا من شاي المصطبه والمعمول . وادي الورد للورد


----------



## فتوح (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك لك في عمرك استاذنا الكبير حامد
وبعدين ما انت اخذت كنكة الشاي معاك يا راجل


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

فتوح قال:


> الله يبارك لك في عمرك استاذنا الكبير حامد
> وبعدين ما انت اخذت كنكة الشاي معاك يا راجل


 

ما الاعضاء قفشوني وانا شايل الكنكه .. وعينك ما تشوف الا النور
ونتيجتي ولا كبايه ,,,
ربنا يبارك بيك ويسلمك يا استاذ .. وعلى شان كدا انا حضيف موضوع اخر هنا بخصوص تعلم البرامج الهندسيه .. اضافة الى موضوعي حول الاتوكاد . وربنا يوفقك ويوفق الجميع يا كبير .


----------



## jouini87 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخوتي الكرام،إذا كنتم تريدون تحميل البرنامجSOLIDWORKS وإن شاء الله سأضع برامج أخرى.
( تجاهلوا المرفق)

كل الشكر لمن قام بوضع هذا التفسير والروابط

 SOLIDWORKS 2010 BETA 1











تعريف البرنامج 


تنصيب البرنامج





































تفعيل البرنامج






 قم بلصق ملفي الكراك في مسار تنصيب البرنامج






سلامة البرنامج










*Crack :* Avec
*Format :* Exe
*Langue :* Anglais





*Découper avec: *WinRar
*Nombre de fichiers: *16 Fichiers
*Taille des fichiers: *104 Mo
*Taille totale: *1800 Mo 
*الحجم بعد فك الضغط*





http://www.multiupload.com/O5EK7ZDAM0
http://www.multiupload.com/03WAGXLJ66
http://www.multiupload.com/839K5RTPU3
http://www.multiupload.com/ZRHHDFBF0U
http://www.multiupload.com/VWOC1UUK9G
http://www.multiupload.com/JXJNPTRU92
http://www.multiupload.com/GK3LETNWGK
http://www.multiupload.com/93XPD6YTIG
http://www.multiupload.com/U85O389UUH
http://www.multiupload.com/RIR8D2QS22
http://www.multiupload.com/2FI78L16VQ
http://www.multiupload.com/T8XGOJ5N9Y
http://www.multiupload.com/TOE41LQFPT
http://www.multiupload.com/3V9WTAATTR
http://www.multiupload.com/N0UY1MI1PP
http://www.multiupload.com/X907AXHV93


*Mot de passe: *www.tunisia-sat.com
 

وإن كان لديكم طلب لبرامج أخرى أطلبوها هنا وسأحاول إن شاء الله توفيرها لكم


----------



## jouini87 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

وهذا كتاب للمساعدة على تعلم SOLIDWORKS
VTN SolidWorks tutorial Volume 1 2 3 4 5 4th Edition






VTN SolidWorks tutorial Volume 1, 2, 3, 4 & 5 - 4th Edition | 2.7 GB
SolidWorks is the world's leading software for 3d parametric modelling. It is the fastest growing software for 3d engineers on the market today. This video tutorial covers SolidWorks 2007 & 2009.With its comprehensive, step-by-step approach, this hands-on tutorial will help you master the techniques you need to quickly become productive in SolidWorks.

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
Part 6
Part 7
Part 8
Part 9
Part 10
Part 11
Part 12
Part 13
Part 14​


----------



## jouini87 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا كتاب SOLIDWORKS IN ARABIC ....دعواتكم للمؤلف المهندس عبد الله عبد الرحمن ولمتطلع :

http://www.4shared.com/get/63867852...sionid=79C771F1BFABD25001AD9B516E5C7277.dc137 (http://www.4shared.com/get/63867852...sionid=79C771F1BFABD25001AD9B516E5C7277.dc137


----------



## jouini87 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*البرنامج الهندسي الرائع بإصداره الأخير *
*DSS Catia V6R2009*








*CATIA V6 is the leading product development solution for all manufacturing organizations, from OEMs through their supply chains to small independent producers. The range of its capabilities allows CATIA V6 to be applied in a wide variety of industries, such as aerospace, automotive, industrial machinery, electrical, electronics, shipbuilding, plant design, and consumer goods, including design for such diverse products as jewelry and clothing. *

​*CATIA V6 is the only solution capable of addressing the complete product development process, from product concept specifications through product-in-service, in a fully integrated and associative manner. *

​*It facilitates true collaborative engineering across the multi-disciplinary extended enterprise, including style and form design, mechanical design and equipment and systems engineering, managing digital mock-up, machining, analysis, and simulation. *

​*CATIA products are based on the open, scalable V6 architecture. *

​*By enabling enterprises to reuse product design knowledge and accelerate development cycles, CATIA V6 helps companies speed their responses to market needs and helps free users to focus on creativity and innovation





هذه الصورة تم اعادة تحجيمها . الحجم الافتراضي لها هو 1600x1168.




*










هذه الصورة تم اعادة تحجيمها . الحجم الافتراضي لها هو 501x350.






_*طريقة تفعيل البرنامج *_


*Install the application (CATIA_V6R2009_x86.iso)

Install the documentation (CATIA_V6R2009_Doc_Eng.iso)

Copy JS0GROUP.dll (Crack/JS0GROUP.dll) and overwrite the original one in the following folder: \Installation Folder\intel_a\code\bin

To run CATIA V6R2009 you have to point so called Provider Data Source. It may be 3D XML, Enovia or Smart Team databases. 
For example (choosing 3D XML) press More->Add and choose this path: \Installation Folder\intel_a\resources\3DXMLModels\Sample.3dxml 
choosing at the same time Connection Type as the '3DXML'.



*_*قبل البدء في تسطيب البرنامج لابد من التأكد من وجود البرامج الاتية ,
*_

*Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 or higher
Java Runtime Environment v5 or higher*








*Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0*

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo.../dotnetfx3.exe

*Java Runtime Environment v6 Update 10*

http://www.mediafire.com/?bhvjg9gv1d1



_*البرنامج كامل حجمه تقريبا 800 ميجا بس , وبعد التسطيب بيأخد من ال C تقريبا 2 جيجا ,*_
*







**Program*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/207790102/cv6.09.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207790099/cv6.09.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207780536/cv6.09.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207780534/cv6.09.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207763550/cv6.09.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207763548/cv6.09.part6.rar*


*Documentation*
​ *http://rapidshare.com/files/207737565/cv6doc.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207728774/cv6doc.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207737567/cv6doc.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/207728773/cv6doc.part4.rar*


*Crack*

http://rapidshare.com/files/182141307/crack.rar
​


----------



## jouini87 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*CAtia tutorial 
http://rapidshare.com/files/17441309...art01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/17441310...art02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/17441310...art03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/17442122...art04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/17442356...art05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/17440087...art06.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/17440116...art07.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/17440116...art08.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/17440116...art09.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/17440116...art10.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/17441281...art11.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/17441305...art12.rar.html*


----------



## jouini87 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

فديوهات تعليم العملاق catia



CATIA Design - Freeform Surfaces Part 1





http://rapidshare.com/files/28293626...2888430674.flv


Catia V5 how to design car wheels
Catia V5 how to design car wheels,Video of how I design rims on Catia V5.




http://rapidshare.com/files/28295206...0095035545.flv

Catia v5 Tutorial Video 1




http://rapidshare.com/files/28295539...1592000063.flv

Catia v5 Tutorial 2




http://rapidshare.com/files/28295674...1323891680.flv


----------



## jouini87 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

et voila des autres pour CATIA
http://rapidshare.com/files/118042102/catia_video_tutorial_1.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/111845748/catia_video_tutorial_2.rar


Download VIDEO 03 (http://rapidshare.com/files/112959692/catia_video_tutorial_3.rar/)


Download VIDEO 04 (http://rapidshare.com/files/112959693/catia_video_tutorial_4.rar)


Download VIDEO 05 (http://rapidshare.com/files/112959694/catia_video_tutorial_5.rar)


Download VIDEO 06 (http://rapidshare.com/files/112975066/catia_video_tutorial_6.rar)


Download VIDEO 07 (http://rapidshare.com/files/112975067/catia_video_tutorial_7.rar)


For Moer GO to 
http://catia-v5-tutorials.blogspot.com (http://catia-v5-tutorials.blogspot.com


----------



## jouini87 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*









21 فيديو لتعليم SolidWorks .. عبارة عن Application .. (مروحة وبتلف عن طريق سير و Pulley) .. الرسم من الزيرو .. وعمل Animation و مساقط للرسم النهائي .. 



4 لنكات مرفوعة على ال 4shared .. بواسطة Matarawy.net










Videos From 1-5 حجم الملف 40 ميجا

Videos From 6-10 حجم الملف 31 ميجا

Videos From 11-15 حجم الملف 63 ميجا

Videos From 16-21 حجم الملف 57 ميجا

*


----------



## ماهر عيون (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود مميز اختى مهندسه الجوينى ولكنى اريد قائمه محدده بأهم البرامج والدورات اللازمه لتأهيل المهندس الميكانيكى


----------



## okab73 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

نصيحة خبير في مجال صيانة المصانع
لا تدخل في جميع المجالات وتبحث 
تخصص في مجال واحد لكن خذ فكره بسيطه عن البرامج لانه لا يمكن او مستحيل مهندس يكون خبير
او متخصص في كل البرامج التي ذكروها اخواننا واخواتنا الاعزاء
اكثر وافضل مجال هو الصيانه


----------



## فتوح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

احسنتم احسن الله اليكم وبارك فيكم


----------



## jouini87 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهر عيون قال:


> مجهود مميز اختى مهندسه الجوينى ولكنى اريد قائمه محدده بأهم البرامج والدورات اللازمه لتأهيل المهندس الميكانيكى


*مبارك عليك الإشراف أخي الكريم ماهر:75::20:
أظن أن الإخوة الكرام قد قاموا بذكر أهم البرامج،فرأيت الإنتقال إلى المرحلة الثانية وهي وضع المعلومات الكافية لتعلم البرامج،*


----------



## jouini87 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠


----------



## محمد1975 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

salam allykoum
ces programmes aussi
Quelques exemples de logiciels d'éléments finis appliqués à la mécanique des structures [modifier]
Quelques exemples de logiciels utilisant la méthode des éléments finis en mécanique des structures

ABAQUS : logiciel pluridisciplinaire développé par la société Simulia (Dassault Systèmes) 
ANSYS : logiciel pluridisciplinaire développé par Ansys 
CAST3M : logiciel pluridisciplinaire français développé par le CEA (gratuit pour l'enseignement et la recherche) 
ASTER : logiciel pluridisciplinaire libre français développé par EDF 
CosmosWorks : Logiciel Franco-Américain appartenant à SolidWorks qui lui-même appartient à Dassault 
Dytran : logiciel américain développé par MSC.Software 
EuroPlexus : logiciel français 
ICAB : logiciel de calcul pour poutres et coques avec vérifications réglementaires selon Document_technique_unifié DTU France (NV65, CM66, AL76, CB71...), Eurocodes, AISC américain 
JMAG : logiciel Japonais (distribué en Europe par Powersys) permet un couplage entre les analyses électromagnétiques et structurelles. 
LS DYNA : logiciel de dynamique rapide américain 
Marc : logiciel de grandes déformations américain développé par MSC.Software 
Morfeo : logiciel belge 
MSC.Nastran : logiciel Pluridisciplinaire américain développé par MSC.Software 
NX.Nastran : logiciel développé par Siemens 
PAMCrash : logiciel de dynamique rapide français développé par la société ESI 
PAMStamp : logiciel de grandes déformations français développé par la société ESI 
PERMAS : logiciel pluridisciplinaire développé par la société allemande INTES GmbH, basée à Stuttgart. 
Radioss : logiciel pluridisciplinaire développé par la société américaine Altair 
ROBOT MILLENIUM : logiciel français développé par ROBOBAT pour le calcul de structures de type génie civil et bâtiment. Et integre ensuite par AutoDesk. 
SAMCEF : logiciel pluridisciplinaire belge 
ZeBuLoN : logiciel pluridisciplinaire développé par MINES ParisTech, l'ONERA et NorthWest Numerics, specialisé dans les comportements non linéaires des matériaux 
SYSWELD : logiciel de Thermo-méco-métallurgie français basé sur SYSTUS développé par la société ESI


----------



## محمد1975 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ça aussi:

CASTEM 2000


----------



## محمد1975 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

DE LA CAO AUX CALCULS PAR ÉLÉMENTS FINIS
http://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/docs/00/02/88/44/PDF/deCatia2Castem1.pdf


----------



## Eng_Matro (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المهم واريد ان ارفق البرنامج التالي ارجو ان يستفيد منه كل من اراد الفائدة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t164283.html

تحياتي


----------



## jouini87 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد1975 قال:


> de la cao aux calculs par éléments finis
> http://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/docs/00/02/88/44/pdf/decatia2castem1.pdf





محمد1975 قال:


> ça aussi:
> 
> castem 2000





محمد1975 قال:


> salam allykoum
> ces programmes aussi
> quelques exemples de logiciels d'éléments finis appliqués à la mécanique des structures [modifier]
> quelques exemples de logiciels utilisant la méthode des éléments finis en mécanique des structures
> ...


بارك الله فيك خويا على البرامج هاذم


----------



## محمد1975 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

Wa fik barek akhy


----------



## samir23 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئععععععععع جزاك اللة كل الخير*​


----------



## jouini87 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

eng_matro قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المهم واريد ان ارفق البرنامج التالي ارجو ان يستفيد منه كل من اراد الفائدة
> 
> ...


اشكرك اخي الكريم


----------



## jouini87 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

[font=&quot]السلام عليكم
[/font] [font=&quot]هذه قائمة شبه نهائية لأهم البرامج بالنسبة للهندسة الميكانيكية[/font]


----------



## فتوح (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك فيكم
والله مجهود رائع وعظيم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
وقد فتحت الملف اخي المهندسة ايمان
ويتبقى الدورات اعتقد ملف بالدورات


----------



## jouini87 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

فتوح قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك فيكم
> والله مجهود رائع وعظيم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
> وقد فتحت الملف اخي المهندسة ايمان
> ويتبقى الدورات اعتقد ملف بالدورات


السلام عليكم
إعذروني ولكن لا أعرف مامعنى دورات؟؟


----------



## فتوح (7 ديسمبر 2009)

jouini87 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> إعذروني ولكن لا أعرف مامعنى دورات؟؟



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مثال للدورات او المهارات كما ذكر المهندس محمد صديق زايد هنا
وهي عبارة عن دورات تدريبية يقوم المهندس بالتدريب عليها ليكتسب مهارة معينة في مجال تخصصه وذلك يكون وفقا لبرنامج تدريبي محدد ويكون لها وقت معين ومكان وأدوات
فمثلا ليتعرف على كيفية تشغيل قطعة من الحديد تلزمه بعض الدورات في الورش التي بها مخارط ومكاشط وفرايز وتجليخ وغير ذلك 
وليتعرف على كيفية تشكيل او ثني قطعة صاج يلزمه دورة في التنايات ومصمم الاسطمبات يجب عليه تعلم ما يناسبه في حسابات المكابس وقوى القص والتشكيل والخلوصات ومعرفة بالدي والبنش والدي هولدر والمثبتات 
فكل مهندس في تخصصه تلزمه بعض المهارات التي يجب عليه اتقانها​



محمد صديق زايد قال:


> 1. Drawing sections
> 2.english conversation
> 3. Maintenance types and planning schedules
> 4. How to make a part list and work request + cost saving
> ...


----------



## jouini87 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة أحتاج مساعدتكم ،أكتبوا هنا أهم الدورات اللتي نحتاجها،وشكرا


----------



## اجضيض (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم ايها المشرفون المرجو منكم ساعيدوني لتحميل برنامج solidworksالله اعطيكم العافية


----------



## محمد منصور خيتي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد اسعد الله ايامكم وتعبكم بجد فيدتموني اهم افاده بس بصو بقه يا جماعه اللي ناوي يشتغل بشركة بترول ان شاء الله ياخد ايه بقه كورس اسمه inspection وطبعا اللغه من الجامعه الامريكيه او معهد القوات المسلحه او سنتر خالد ابن الوليد وكمان تدريب في شركات بترول وكمان اوتو كاد وكمان سوليد وررك دا بالاضافه اللي البشمهندسين قالو عليه فوء ويارب كل واحد فينا يحق حلمه وهدفه :85::20:


----------



## mouadbud (31 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

